# X-Men: Apocalypse - Neuer Bombast-Trailer zum Superhelden-Epos



## SimonFistrich (17. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *X-Men: Apocalypse - Neuer Bombast-Trailer zum Superhelden-Epos* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: X-Men: Apocalypse - Neuer Bombast-Trailer zum Superhelden-Epos


----------



## kidou1304 (17. März 2016)

dieses Jahr geh ich so oft ins Kino wie in keinem anderen Jahr oO


----------



## Chyio (17. März 2016)

Ja dieses jahr kommen echt klasse Filme im Kino. Los gehts mit Batman v Superman nächste Woche.


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. März 2016)

Reizt mich irgendwie immer noch überhaupt nicht der Film. Aber vllt liegt das einfach noch daran, dass mit Batman v Superman und Civil War vorher noch 2 Comic-Verfilmungen kommen, die wesentlich interessanter sind.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. März 2016)

Ich fand Quicksilvers Auftritt in _Zukunft ist Vergangenheit_ saugeil. Ähnlich geil wie Nightcrawlers Auftritt in _X-Men 2_. Hier sind beide wieder dabei, das reicht mir schon, um Interesse zu haben. Zumal ich QS in Age of Ultron ziemlich langweilig fand.


----------



## Odin333 (18. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Zumal ich QS in Age of Ultron ziemlich langweilig fand.


 Ein Quicksilver der außer Atem kommt und der sich erschießen lässt? Das war nicht nur langweilig, das war lächerlich!


----------

